# my boy is now mr no balls!!!



## kareng1975 (Jan 10, 2008)

My lovely boy has been neutered, he was not best pleased, but the lovely thing was that when i called the vet in the afternoon to see how he was doing she said he is fine and that she would like to keep him as he is loving everybody!!! That sounded just like him!!! Anyways he is on the road to recovery, he kept banging the crash helmet they put on him into everything, can anyone tell me how long it took for there males to return to normal after the operation??? i am attaching a pic of Kyser in his sexy crash helmet dont laugh too much will you!!!


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

He'll be up and back to normal by tomorrow. But try to keep him from acting like a wild Indian for several days so that he doesn't hurt the incision site. Mine didn't wear that collar thing at all. It's only to keep him from licking the incision.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

What a handsome boy! Balls or no balls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I don't think you need that collar if they're not bothering the incision. Mine have all bounced back in about a day but I do limit them to leash walks for the first week after the surgery.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

how old is he?


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I think she said he is 12mo.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

yeap,he lost his mojo!!


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

His crash helmet, ha! Yeah, as Lisa said, give him a day or two and he'll be back to normal. It's worse for the females...my foster just got spayed on Monday and she's still just lounging. His incision might get itchy in a few days as it starts healing. If you take his crash helmet off and he starts messing with it, you can put a little Vicks Vapor rub around (not on) the incision to keep him from messing with it.







He's cute and he'll be much happier (and so will you) without his balls!


----------

